# Fuel door plug



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok... I'm trying to come up with a simple way to have a three pronged plug (male) right where my fuel hose used to be under the fuel door.. I see so many people with these. Am I missing something? Where do you guys get these?


----------



## vgslimo (Oct 21, 2008)

home depot sells many different types including twist locks.hope this helps


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I made my own in a couple hours and it worked fine. 
Then I went to a 220 charger, so have the cord out the window to a 220 drop cord.
I hope to get 110 volt charger that is made for Gel batteries. Then it can be under the hood and use my gas door plug again.


----------



## BBrown (Jun 8, 2008)

On my s10, I used a male plug designed to be put on the end of a wire/cable. I used the round cover from a metal (house) wiring utility box. Attach your charge cable to the plug through the center hole of the metal cover plate (which you made to fit the plug) screw/bolt the cover in place behind the fuel door.
I used an L6-30 three prong plug. It had wire clamps on it. I cut a rectangular hole in the center of the cover plate, put the charge wire through the cover hole, attached the plug. Slide the wire and plug snug into the hole, attach the wire clamps behind the metal cover - the clamping pieces are what hold the plug in place.

Go to Lowes, look at their black and white L6-30 cable end plug - it will make sense when you look at it.
Good luck,
Bob
evalbum.com/2004


----------



## echas (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm using a 4 prong 30A power inlet. Makes for a clean install and not all that expensive. I've purchased a few items from this ebay seller and he is one of the best.

http://cgi.ebay.com/L14-30-30-AMP-1...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Charlie


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

echas said:


> I'm using a 4 prong 30A power inlet. Makes for a clean install and not all that expensive. I've purchased a few items from this ebay seller and he is one of the best.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/L14-30-30-AMP-1...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> 
> Charlie


YES! That is exactly what I'm looking for only for a 120v household plug...


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

I am using a Marinco battery charger power inlet. This is for a 120v AC connection.










http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_11660_Marinco_Onboard_Charger_Inlet.html

It's got a little rubber cover, and is the same connection as used on a ZENN.

If you look for one of these at a boat store, they are by the battery chargers, not the shore power stuff.

The hole in the car for the gas tank filler was a little bigger than the power inlet connection. I cut a little piece of sheet metal as an adapter to "make the hole smaller", then installed the inlet in that.

Here is video of plugging my car in.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1972423/how_to_fuel_an_electric_car/


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

BenNelson said:


> I am using a Marinco battery charger power inlet. This is for a 120v AC connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, I really like that one!! I actually managed to get my homemade one to work fairly well, so I just use it. It only cost about $3... 

Thanks for the suggestions guys. If mine ever doesn't work.. I definately use that Marinco one!


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought McMaster part number 8036K1. It's a 3 prong NEMA plug rated to 15A. I've got an odd fuel inlet though. There are plenty of options!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Personally, and it's just me, I'm going to weld up and smooth over the gas inlet cover and locate my charge port elsewhere. People "in the know" will notice that my S10 doesn't have a gas filler door. 

Still not sure where I'll put the charging outlet, but it'll go somewhere.  

I've just been thinking the last few years that a charge port in the fuel filler is a little cliche, but like I said, that's just me. Do what works for you!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Personally, and it's just me, I'm going to weld up and smooth over the gas inlet cover and locate my charge port elsewhere. People "in the know" will notice that my S10 doesn't have a gas filler door.
> 
> Still not sure where I'll put the charging outlet, but it'll go somewhere.
> 
> I've just been thinking the last few years that a charge port in the fuel filler is a little cliche, but like I said, that's just me. Do what works for you!


Hey I like that idea! hmmmm, mental note.. list for when the truck gets a paint job! I kinda want to remove all symbols and names that help anyone identify the model of my truck.... not sure why yet... perhaps the thing. Ppl will look and wonder.. what kind of vehicle is that, especially if there are a few aero-mods, like I want to make.

G


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Personally, and it's just me, I'm going to weld up and smooth over the gas inlet cover and locate my charge port elsewhere. People "in the know" will notice that my S10 doesn't have a gas filler door.
> 
> Still not sure where I'll put the charging outlet, but it'll go somewhere.
> 
> I've just been thinking the last few years that a charge port in the fuel filler is a little cliche, but like I said, that's just me. Do what works for you!


Hey Tx.


Remember when car had their gas filler behing the license plate?

I have been thinking of spring loading the plate on the bumper and have the plug right behind it.

DP


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

DP,

That's a thought for sure. I am going to need to replace the grille (the original was damaged) and have been thinking about making a custom fiberglass filler panel to block air from coming in there. I had been thinking about making a flip-up panel in there, with the charing port behind this.

Bruce Parmenter (EVAngel) did something like this in his blazer, but not quite like what I'm looking to do. http://brucedp.150m.com/blazer/blazer-012a.jpg


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I think shaving the fuel door is a great idea if you're planning on doing body or paint work already. Since I paid a premium for my donor to get one that didn't need ANY of that, no way!! But would absolutely be a cool idea. I doubt any OEM EV would have a fuel door on the fender like most ICE vehicles do.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to have a retractable extension cord that I pull out of the tail pipe.

Heck, if I make it long enough, I won't even need batteries!


----------



## patzke (Nov 1, 2008)

Astronomer said:


> I'm going to have a retractable extension cord that I pull out of the tail pipe.
> 
> Heck, if I make it long enough, I won't even need batteries!


I've been thinking of the same thing! Not out of the tail pipe, but having a retractable one within the car would be pretty cool!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

those would be great for opportunity charging, but they don't work well up here when it's cold out.. down in TX and AZ... very pliable!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

patzke said:


> I've been thinking of the same thing! Not out of the tail pipe, but having a retractable one within the car would be pretty cool!


Here is a neat way to keep a long cord neat, Mount it in the trunk. \

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34074

Have a good one,
Jim


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep, retractable cord is the way to go. Something like this...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91470


Hard wire the one end and install a plug on the retractable end. Don't have to worry about winding up your cord and putting it in your trunk. 

Brian


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Those products are called flanged inlet connectors. Leviton makes them in many different plug configurations. Here is an example: http://www.levitonproducts.com/catalog/dept_id_965/model_5278-C.htm


----------



## john818 (Aug 1, 2008)

BenNelson said:


> I am using a Marinco battery charger power inlet.


Thanks for this idea! My friend has a boat shop, and it never occurred to me how much stuff he might have that could work with my project!


----------



## engineer_Bill (Jun 24, 2008)

The marina is a good place to check. I used a marine connector so I can use the long 30 amp marine power cords. I thought about relocating the plug, but the fuel door was such a convenient place to mount it. If I set up an inductive charging unit I may remove it later, much later.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I just wanted to show off my "fuel" cap as well.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

For anyone using a 240V charger I'm using a Hubbell #CS8275. It's pretty rugged, rated at 50A and the plug for a cord and the recessed inlet for the truck together cost about $125. I got this one so it doesn't wear out with my multiple plug-ins each day. I plan to drive the wheels off mine, the only way for it to be economical!


----------

